# Tunnel Portals for the Redwood Creek and Tallulah Ridge RR



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Had some fun scratch building some tunnel portals for the tunnel that will be going under Tallulah Ridge. I started with a pattern after researching dimensions, etc here on MLS. After working through what material I was going to use I happened upon the article in the Dec 2012 GR - "Build a weather-resistant retaining wall" by David kaluta. He talks about using a tile product found at Lowes for retaining walls. After reading the article I figured this might look nice on the tunnel portal as well. So, I found the product at one of our local Lowes and bought a couple of sheets as well as the mouldings that went with it. Here are some pictures of my work...I hope you enjoy. I just need to get a few more moulding pieces to finish the second portal.

Richard

Solistone White Natural Stone Wall Tile found at Lowes










The matching moulding pieces used for the top of the portal...I used Hardiboard for the backing material.









I used a Dremel with the diamond blade to cut the stone...pretty easy work.










I'm using Loctite Landscape Block adhesive to glue everything together.










The finished look minus a few areas to be trimmed...will look for something weather it slightly (smoke stain in the middle, etc)


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

That's a great looking portal. Those stone mini tiles a perfect for a scale look. Are you going to seal the backer board?

Doc


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Doc, I like how they've turned out. I am planning on sealing the backer board...just not sure what would work the best. Any ideas?? 

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

When I built some culverts using blue foam and concrete for the stone patterns, I covered the back and edges with Quickrete liquid crack filler. I spread it on with a brush to form a uniform layer about 1/16 in. thick. It's held up for 3 years without any signs of peeling.

Here's a photo of the finished product.










I'm sure there are other products but I found this works pretty well.

Doc


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Great looking portal!!! Thanks for sharing. 


-Kevin.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great idea I'm going to try to make a stone building with the tile


----------

